# Another Dryer Question



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

We were at a show last weekend and one of the handlers was using a hands-free dryer that seemed to attach to his waist or to his grooming apron. Anyone familiar with this type of dryer. Also I'm still really confused as to what dryer to buy. Conair makes a dog dryer. Has anyone used this type. I thought this might be good to take when showing but still don't know what to get for home use. HELP!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

It is not really a hands free dryer, in fact it is the same kind of dryer that you use for your own hair. When I was handling we would put the handle of our hair dryer in the tie string or the pocket of our apron so that we could also have our hands free when needed. other wise you can also purchase a nozzle holder (at least that is we always called them) that can hold the hose of your dryer.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks! As you probably figured I am dryer shopping. I am very confused. Any recommendations for a one havanese family? Would like to stay under $200. I was just looking at the Metro Air Force FlexDRI Pet Dryer. Would that work for maintaining a show coat?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I can't tell you any thing about that dryer as I have never used it, this is what we use when we are traveling to shows, it works great and and is very light weight and small and the price is not bad. I Also use the Kool Dri though now it is owned by CC, but those are over $300


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

I didn't understand which one you use at shows. Did I miss the link or did you mean the Conair? Thanks again.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

sorry for some reason the link didn't appear. try again 
http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Power-Pet-Dryer/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/46602.uts


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks again!! I found it. Is this one of the ones you can use a hands free attachment with?


----------

